# Magpie Lead Mine, Derpy Derbyshire - March 2013



## shatners (Mar 2, 2013)

A lovely sunny meander around Mapie Lead Mine deep in the heart of Derbyshire.

Litteraly abandoned int he middle of nowhere with lots of bits left to see, I have tried to give a bit of an overview below based on what I have read on various sites. Theres lots of gated mine shafts in the area, we found four just wandering around, and the slough which I fancy a look at once it gets a bit drier. 

Also some facinating history attached to the site, in particular a long running battle with another local mine in the mid 1800's which lead to various attacks and saboutage ending with three miners at Magpie being killed when the opposing workers started a fire below ground.

Big thanks to HughieD for putting me onto this place.











To the left the old managers cottages, followed by the square smoke stack origionaly built for an older winding house now long gone and subsiquently attached to the newer winding house (pictured centre with the winding wheel still attached) by extending the underground flu. 

Right is the iron headstock with the cable running into the most recent winder house. Behind that is the steam pumphouse building used to pump water from the mine. 

This was later scaled down after a slough was built over a period of 8 years taking the mine water a mile out to a local river.



























The powder (explosives) store














































One of the many gated shafts







and finaly I thought the site was derelict so was quite suprised to see these little guys beavering away 

(My daughter brought them along with her, off her train set... she thought it was most amusing )




​


----------



## HughieD (Mar 2, 2013)

My pleasure mate. You've done a very fine job with those pictures, truly wonderful set....


----------



## MCrosbie (Mar 2, 2013)

Very nice set, and well covered. looks a nice place.


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Mar 2, 2013)

Wonderfully picturesque, and I love the last shot!


----------



## shatners (Mar 2, 2013)

Ramsgatonian said:


> Wonderfully picturesque, and I love the last shot!



lol.. cheers, she has a stange imagination... this was it in colour but they look a bit NCB rather than Derbyshire lead miners


----------



## Menzo1982 (Mar 2, 2013)

absolutley brillient set


----------



## mrtoby (Mar 2, 2013)

this is top notch stuff [as always]-good job


----------



## shatners (Mar 2, 2013)

mrtoby said:


> this is top notch stuff [as always]-good job



Cheers mate good hunting tommorow


----------



## scribble (Mar 2, 2013)

I love Magpie mine. You've really done it justice with those shots.


----------



## Mars Lander (Mar 2, 2013)

Jaw droppingly good compositions well done mate


----------



## ZerO81 (Mar 2, 2013)

Nice set mate, very nice indeed


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 2, 2013)

Great report & photos thanks for sharing.


----------



## Andymacg (Mar 3, 2013)

cracking set of pictures


----------



## shatners (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks very much all... appreciate it


----------



## Malcog (Mar 3, 2013)

Nice pictures. Not all you see is real, some of the buildings have been restored, and some of the equipment such as the windlass, were built recently.


----------



## skankypants (Mar 4, 2013)

Shots are amazing as ever Shatners,,,love the last one..


----------



## TeeJF (Mar 4, 2013)

Some spanking photos there bud! Very nice indeed.


----------



## leftorium (Mar 4, 2013)

lovely shots - you should go back in snow it's beautiful up there - you should also get your daughter to start a little art project that last shot is a cracker and there must be loads of similar faded industry locations she could help you compose - I can feel a book coming on


----------



## night crawler (Mar 4, 2013)

Think the B&W photos set the place off a treat and made it stand out.


----------



## Runner (Mar 6, 2013)

Superb set of shots there, the mono suits the place really well.


----------



## danXX20 (Mar 9, 2013)

i really like your photographic style and enjoyed looking at this report. well done


----------



## NakedEye (Mar 9, 2013)

not usually my cup of tea but enjoyed this,some good photography there cheers for sharing


----------



## Judderman62 (Apr 1, 2013)

went here today ... it was fooking freezing - and 18 inches of snow in parts. Lighting was pants so will have to go back some time.

superb shots from you shatners


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 1, 2013)

Outstanding shots as always! A fantastic eye for shots and that last pic is just brilliant!


----------

